# NEW-- A beer that also develops B&W film!



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2019)

Craft brewery partners with Kodak to create a beer that doubles as film developer

Seriously..NOT kidding.

Kodak and a Delaware-based craft brewer have worked to develop *Super Eigh*t, a new brew that can be used to develop B&W film.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 26, 2019)

Is there going to be a fixer 'chaser'?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 26, 2019)

Is this an April Fool's joke???

There are already people developing film in coffee, that's bad enough, I'd want to drink the developer! lol Now they expect us to develop film in beer??? I'd forget if I was mixing film chemistry or having happy hour!

What's next, kahlua stop bath??


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 26, 2019)

Now I just have to convince Mrs. Zombie I'm only stocking up to develop film.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 26, 2019)

No more worry about what to do with chemicals when you're done.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2019)

[QUOTE="vintagesnaps, post: 3941967, member: 142149"*]Is this an April Fool's joke???*[/QUOTE]

As far as I can tell, it's for real...


----------



## limr (Mar 26, 2019)

I AM SO HERE FOR THIS!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 26, 2019)

Yes Derrel after watching the video I think you're right, this is all too real! 

And what was that movie?? was it old film? it was so scratched or dusty or I don't know what... Did they dig up some old Super 8?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 26, 2019)

I know! I know!  I know!  I know!


Pretzels.......... that can do...............










......... *sepia toning*!!!!!!!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> Yes Derrel after watching the video I think you're right, this is all too real!
> 
> And what was that movie?? was it old film? it was so scratched or dusty or I don't know what... Did they dig up some old Super 8?



That film....it looked like artificial 'aging' to clean film...a dubious choice, IMO...MANY of us are aware of what a clean, pristine film print looks like...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 26, 2019)

Dip 'n dunk.


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 27, 2019)

Hold on!! I'm not drinking any beer at 20 C. That's Limey piss. When the mountains turn blue....







Joe


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 27, 2019)

Tank developing.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 27, 2019)

Do I use light beer for pushed rolls and stout for pulled?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2019)

snowbear said:


> Do I use light beer for pushed rolls and stout for pulled?



No.  That's for contrast control.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 28, 2019)

I guess I will need a alcohol license to process BW at my lab.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 28, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Now I just have to convince Mrs. Zombie I'm only stocking up to develop film.



Are you kidding? My other half will wipe out said developer BEFORE I could use it for film. 



snowbear said:


> Do I use light beer for pushed rolls and stout for pulled?


DARE YOU SAY!!! Lite beer? Thats for digital film...     



480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Do I use light beer for pushed rolls and stout for pulled?
> ...



Stout for contrast, porter for fine grain (25 speed and under, because youll only be able to move that quickly.)



webestang64 said:


> I guess I will need a alcohol license to process BW at my lab.



Brew your own....


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 28, 2019)

Put a bar in the camera store, a win-win!


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 28, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> Put a bar in the camera store, a win-win!


Location, location, location.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2019)

I wonder if I'll get 'carded' next time I buy film.


----------



## Paul Sheridan (Apr 2, 2019)

Ysarex said:


> Hold on!! I'm not drinking any beer at 20 C. That's Limey piss. When the mountains turn blue....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 2, 2019)

Now c'mon Sparky, let's be realistic...


----------



## DigiFilm (Apr 3, 2019)

From the article:



> As for the beer itself, SuperEIGHT has an alcohol content of 5.3% and 'is made with eight heroic ingredients including prickly pear, mango, boysenberry, blackberry, raspberry, elderberry, kiwi juices and a touch of quinoa, along with an ample addition of Hawaiian sea salt.'



Sorry, that ain't beer.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 3, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Craft brewery partners with Kodak to create a beer that doubles as film developer
> 
> Seriously..NOT kidding.
> 
> Kodak and a Delaware-based craft brewer have worked to develop *Super Eigh*t, a new brew that can be used to develop B&W film.



Very interesting! I wonder if adding a little Guinness Stout will push the a.s.a._and_ sepia tone it?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2019)

DigiFilm said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it is a WEIRD list of ingredients!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2019)

I would just like a nice chardonnay that will develop Kodachrome.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2019)

480sparky said:


> I would just like a nice chardonnay that will develop Kodachrome.



https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-1990-11-13-wr-4533-story.htm
From LA Times, 1990


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2019)

Derrel said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like a nice chardonnay that will develop Kodachrome.
> ...



*The page you were looking for cannot be found.*


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2019)

480sparky said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Sorry, you're going to have to settle with a Cab or Merlot.

Wineol – Red Wine developer


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2019)

limr said:


> Sorry, you're going to have to settle with a Cab or Merlot.
> 
> Wineol – Red Wine developer



But........... I want those nice, bright colors, the greens of summer... make all the world a sunny day!

And it looks like Wineol isn't that far removed from caffenol.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2019)

480sparky said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



I went back and got the SAME error as you did, then accessed the page from my search history from earlier today...the link seems valid now,although the date on the story is 1990..pretty old by Internet standards!
*"Environment : Looking for Inexpensive Photo Processing? Try Lake Ontario : The waterway is so full of polluting chemicals it actually can develop photographs. At least, that's what one local photographer says. And he has the black and whites to prove it.*

"MARY WILLIAMS WALSH TIMES STAFF WRITER"


First it was the Cuyahoga, the river in Cleveland that was so polluted it caught fire. Now, there's Lake Ontario, the lake that's so full of chemicals it develops photographs.

Or so says Jeremy Lynch, a third-year photography student at Ryerson Polytechnical Institute here. Lynch has a portfolio of black-and-white pictures of the Toronto lake front developed, he says, in water from the lake itself. He says he added no chemicals."

*end quoted passage/*the Times article continues with quite a bit of additional material


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2019)

Derrel said:


> ..........
> 
> "Environment : Looking for Inexpensive Photo Processing? Try Lake Ontario : The waterway is so full of polluting chemicals it actually can develop photographs. At least, that's what one local photographer says. And he has the black and whites to prove it.
> 
> ...



I think I'll pass on that wine list.........


----------



## Dikkie (Feb 5, 2021)

You have to drink it before or after the developing process?


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 6, 2021)

Sounds like something we drank back in college.


----------

